# DoverCalais



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Booked for 5.30pm on Saterday with P andO
Any info on situation at either port ?
Thanks 
Margaret


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Margaret.

Latest info is always available on the P & O Ferries website.

http://www.poferries.com/eu/dover-calais/travelling-with-us/sailing-disruptions

We travelled over on the 9th July with Operation Stack still working and we were put on an earlier ferry than booked. There were few cars, caravans or motorhomes on the sailing which was unusual for this trip.

Enjoy your trip, hopefully the weather will be a little cooler when you arrive. Its currently 8.45pm and 32C in Rioja country.

Regards

Mike


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for this Mike very helpful.


----------

